# ComputerBILD Spiele wird eingestellt!



## Bonkic (3. Juni 2019)

der niedergang der print-magazine fordert sein nächstes opfer: die *cbs wird nach ca. 20 jahren eingestellt*. im august erscheint die letzte ausgabe
die auflage lag zuletzt bei unter 30.000. zu hochzeiten anfang des jahrtausends lag diese mehr als 20mal so hoch!

ob das in diesem speziellen fall sonderlich bedauerlich ist, mag jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. ein gutes zeichen für die branche ist es definitiv mal nicht.
dass es um gamestar und pcgames auch nicht sonderlich gut bestellt ist, ist kein geheimnis. die verkaufte monatliche auflage dürfte in beiden fällen sogar nochmal (deutlich) niedriger liegen.
zahlen werden ja aus guten gründen schon seit jahren nicht mehr veröffentlicht.

https://www.dwdl.de/nachrichten/72581/springer_zieht_computer_bild_spiele_den_stecker/


----------



## Spiritogre (3. Juni 2019)

Spannend.
Gamestar hat immerhin ein gutes Portal und viele Besucher, die könnten sich theoretisch alleine mit online halten. Bei Computec bin ich schon lange am Rätseln, wie die ihre Zeitschriften und Webseiten noch finanzieren.


----------



## Batze (3. Juni 2019)

Och Schade. So einige Artikel waren gar nicht mal schlecht und vor allem hatten sie meist immer die besten Vollversionen mit im Heft.



> Gamestar hat immerhin ein gutes Portal und viele Besucher, die könnten sich theoretisch alleine mit online halten.


Wobei es sich da aber auch immer mehr und mehr um das AboPlus dreht was leider Überhand nimmt. Und das letzte Update hat der Page auch nicht gerade gut getan. Einzig das Forum, da ist noch gut was los, allerdings sollte man sich bei einigen Themen strikt raushalten wenn man nicht der Meinung der Boardadmins oder auch hiesiger Board Fankultur ist (Stichwort Starcitizen ). Meinungsfrei gibt es da nämlich nicht wirklich. 



> Bei Computec bin ich schon lange am Rätseln, wie die ihre Zeitschriften und Webseiten noch finanzieren.


Rein spekulativ denke ich könnte es da noch die Masse an verschiedenen Plattformen machen.


----------



## McDrake (3. Juni 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ob das in diesem speziellen fall sonderlich bedauerlich ist, mag jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. ein gutes zeichen für die branche ist es definitiv mal nicht.
> dass es um gamestar und pcgames auch nicht sonderlich gut bestellt ist, ist kein geheimnis. die verkaufte monatliche auflage dürfte in beiden fällen sogar nochmal (deutlich) niedriger liegen.
> zahlen werden ja aus guten gründen schon seit jahren nicht mehr veröffentlicht.
> 
> https://www.dwdl.de/nachrichten/72581/springer_zieht_computer_bild_spiele_den_stecker/


Gamestar/Gamepro ist online wohl eine andere Hausnummer wie hier.
Ein wenig kann man das am Forum wahrscheinlich schon erahnen.

Computec versucht ja jetzt mit verschiedensten Onlinedingen (SCILLplay, 4Nepplayers...) einen neuen Weg zu gehen.
Wie gross da die Nachfrage ist, wird man sehen.


----------



## Wynn (3. Juni 2019)

Gamestar gehört Webedia das ist ein französicher internet verlag

IDG hat sich 2015 von der Gamestar getrennt und da wurden leute sehr coole formate wie High5 eingestampft

Desweiteren hat Gamestar wie andere Verlage eine Paywall womit sie sich finanzieren

CBS hat sich meist nur durch die grossen und teuren vollversionen verkauft


----------



## HansHa (3. Juni 2019)

Über kurz oder lang werden die meisten Zeitschriften den Weg der Videotheken einschlagen. Um die Gamestar mache ich mir da noch am wenigsten Sorgen, die scheinen eine sehr große Community zu haben. Da wird teilweise an einem Tag viel mehr im Forum geschrieben als hier in einer Woche und die scheinen auch mehr als 20 aktive User zu haben 
Wobei ich Batze zusatimmen muss, das letzte Update hat der Seite gar nicht gut getan und GameStar Plus versuchen sie für meinen Geschmack ein wenig zu hart zu pushen. Nur anders wird es wohl nicht gehen, die Printmedien Abonennten werden weniger. Erinnert ein wenig an den Einzelhandel, da haben viele den Absprung Richtung Internet und Onlinehandel verschlafen. Ich hoffe, dass PcGames und Gamestar sich irgendwie am Markt behaupten können.


----------



## Enisra (3. Juni 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ob das in diesem speziellen fall sonderlich bedauerlich ist, mag jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. ein gutes zeichen für die branche ist es definitiv mal nicht.



ja, wenn man sich mal die IVW Zahlen so angeschaut hat, ich hätte nur nicht gedacht dass die CBS jetzt als erstes gehen muss :/


----------



## Spiritogre (3. Juni 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, wenn man sich mal die IVW Zahlen so angeschaut hat, ich hätte nur nicht gedacht dass die CBS jetzt als erstes gehen muss :/



Es gab ja in den letzten Jahren immer wieder schon mal krasse Einschnitte, wo Gehälter gekürzt und die Redaktion verkleinert wurde. Auch die Webseiten sind ja schon ewig nicht mehr wirklich getrennt, es gibt eigentlich nur Computer Bild. Von daher ist das ein konsequenter Schritt. Die Vollversionen ziehen immer weniger also legt man CBS und CB einfach zusammen.


----------



## fud1974 (3. Juni 2019)

Tja, ist schon ne Ansage... war aber auch irgendwie zu erwarten.

Ich streichele ja jede Print-Ausgabe liebevoll von bald jeder Publikation, ich bin da Oldschool.

Gamestar.. irgendwie klar dass da alles hinter die Paywall wandert. Was sollen die auch sonst machen? Eventuell haben die es aber auch als die wenigen richtig gemacht, konsequent die Umstellung vollzogen als 
Online Magazin mit Exklusiv-Inhalten, und zwar rechtzeitig bevor alle anderen das machen. Denn der Markt wird auch nicht so riesig sein, jedenfalls nicht an Leuten, die freiwillig pro Monat so und so viel Euro für sowas
abdrücken, neben Abos wie Netflix und Co die ja auch immer mehr werden. Da lohnte es sich wohl, das recht früh zu machen und die User schon mal dran zu gewöhnen.

Bin gespannt wie es da auf dem Markt weitergeht, ob gamersglobal z.B. das überlebt, die ja gefühlt noch konsequenter und radikaler fast alles hinter die Paywall gesteckt haben , bleibt abzuwarten. Wieviel an deutschsprachigen Magazinen - online und Print - verträgt der Markt?


----------



## Spiritogre (3. Juni 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ich streichele ja jede Print-Ausgabe liebevoll von bald jeder Publikation, ich bin da Oldschool.


Ich habe meine inzwischen alle weggeworfen. Habe einfach keinen Platz dafür.



> Gamestar.. irgendwie klar dass da alles hinter die Paywall wandert. Was sollen die auch sonst machen? Eventuell haben die es aber auch als die wenigen richtig gemacht, konsequent die Umstellung vollzogen als
> Online Magazin mit Exklusiv-Inhalten, und zwar rechtzeitig bevor alle anderen das machen. Denn der Markt wird auch nicht so riesig sein, jedenfalls nicht an Leuten, die freiwillig pro Monat so und so viel Euro für sowas
> abdrücken, neben Abos wie Netflix und Co die ja auch immer mehr werden. Da lohnte es sich wohl, das recht früh zu machen und die User schon mal dran zu gewöhnen.


Wobei ich denke, die haben ein sehr großes Angebot und machen das recht geschickt. Alles "wichtige" ist frei zugänglich und davon gibt es Tonnen aber die "exklusiven" Sachen wie lange Reportagen etc. sind dann hinter der Paywall. 
So hat jeder die freie Wahl, wer nicht zahlen will kriegt halt den großen Rundumblick und wer tiefer rein will in die Materie, der kann halt ein Abo abschließen. 

Hier hat PC Games meiner Ansicht nach noch einiges an Nachholbedarf, gerade was die Qualität einiger Meldungen und Berichte angeht. Wobei ja sogar 4Players merklich größer ist als PC Games, was man auch merkt, da die im Gegensatz zu PC Games unabhängig von den anderen Computec Magazinen agieren dürfen. Auch wenn ich nicht so der riesige 4Players Fan bin, denke ich mir manchmal, dass PC Games sich da einige Scheiben von abschneiden könnte.



> Bin gespannt wie es da auf dem Markt weitergeht, ob gamersglobal z.B. das überlebt, die ja gefühlt noch konsequenter und radikaler fast alles hinter die Paywall gesteckt haben , bleibt abzuwarten. Wieviel an deutschsprachigen Magazinen - online und Print - verträgt der Markt?


Gamers Global ist zum kleinen Fan-Zirkel verkommen. Nachdem sie im März bis auf die Standard-News, die ja zum Teil auch von den Nutzern geschrieben werden, fast alles hinter eine Paywall gesteckt haben, einschließlich der Kommentare der Artikel, sieht man deutlich, dass da praktisch nur noch Abonnenten unterwegs sind. 
Solange die Redaktion davon leben kann, nun gut, sei ihnen gegönnt. Ich zweifle nur daran, dass sie da irgendwie neue Nutzer auf die Seite kriegen und die jetzigen Abonnenten werden irgendwann halt nach und nach wegfallen.

Gerade mal diese News auf GG geschaut, von 58 Kommentaren stammen vier von Nicht-Abonnenten. 
(Was übrigens nebenher zeigt, dass die Stammbesucherzahl selbst dort noch größer ist als hier).


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juni 2019)

Schade drum. Hab mir die CBS immer mal gern geholt. Weniger wegen der Tests. Mehr wegen der Vollversionen. RIP.  

Die Platinum-Ausgaben gab es aber für meinen Geschmack viel zu wenig und sie kam auch zu spät.


----------



## Grolt (3. Juni 2019)

Schön endlich ist der Dreck weg.  Die kam doch nur wegen den ganzen Vollversionen auf ihre hohe Verkaufszahlen. Journalistisch hingegen war das absoluter Müll.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Gamestar/Gamepro ist online wohl eine andere Hausnummer wie hier.
> Ein wenig kann man das am Forum wahrscheinlich schon erahnen.



bei computec hab ich seit jeher den eindruck, dass sie nicht so richtig im online-zeitalter angekommen und nach wie vor in der print-zeit verhaftet sind. ein bißchen so wie ein abgestürzter traditionsverein, der meint, immer noch von den erfolgen aus der vergangenheit zehren zu können. die webseite wirkt furchtbar altmodisch, twitch hat man erst jetzt für sich entdeckt, in den sozialen medien wird lediglich auf news auf den webseiten verlinkt, das online-abo kennt keiner (warum auch?), community-manager sind binnen kürzester zeit stiften gegangen, die steam-gruppe ist nach wenigen wochen komplett eingeschlafen, blogs und co waren ne totgeburt, teilhabe im forum oder auch sonstwo war ja ohnehin noch nie ein thema etc. etc. etc.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juni 2019)

Grolt schrieb:


> Schön endlich ist der Dreck weg.  Die kam doch nur wegen den ganzen Vollversionen auf ihre hohe Verkaufszahlen. Journalistisch hingegen war das absoluter Müll.



Sorry das ist nun wieder unreflektierter Blödsinn. Nur weil es eine Ausgabe vom Bild-Verlag/Springer ist die CBS nicht schlecht gewesen. Die Tests der CBS waren teils richtig gut (auch und insbesondere zur Hardware), auch tiefergehend und mit Substanz wie bei Monitoren u.a. Primärer Kaufgrund für mich waren aber in der Regel die Vollversionen weniger die Spieletests. Es sei denn ein großer Test zu einem meiner Wunschspiele war gerade mal drin (z.B. zu Anno 1800, zu Fallout 4 oder F76 oder die Vorschau auf Star Wars Jedi Fallen Order, zu einem der neuen AC-Teile oder eben ein Hardwaretest wenn ich vor einer Kaufentscheidung stand.

Wird das letzte Heft die 08/2019 (erscheint aber im Juli) oder dann im August die 09/2019 ? Denke mal letzteres oder ? Zuletzt gab es ja nicht mal mehr die Gold-Edition. Bzw. wurde die Standard zur Goldedition aufgepeppt.

Die Einstellung ist ein Verlust für die Gamer. Egal wie man die journalistische Seite betrachtet. Aber allein schon die Vollversionen waren häufig den Kauf der Zeitung allein wert.

Die CBS ist für mich genauso gut wie die Autobild. 2 Zeitungen die vom üblichen Bildlevel/-qualität abweichen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Juni 2019)

Die Anzeichen darauf waren zuletzt schon erkennbar. Man hat schon Sparmaßnahmen bemerkt, z.b. wurde seit 2-3 Ausgaben schon auf die DVDs verzichtet. Die Spiele gab es nur noch als Steamcodes oder mussten direkt über deren Seite geladen werden.

Man kann über die Inhalte natürlich wie immer geteilter Meinung sein. Ich find's aber schade wegen den Vollversionen. Da waren teilweise richtig gute Sachen dabei.

Ich hab mir zuletzt immer alle 3 Zeitungen gekauft. PC Games (im Abo), die Gamestar und CBS. Einfach um den Printmarkt zu unterstützen.
So für kurze Nachrichten ist das Internet ja toll. Ich merke aber immer, wenn dann ein langer Vorschaubericht, Test oder was auch immer ist, dass ich dann keine Lust mehr hab zu lesen. Sowas lese ich dann lieber in einem schönen Heft.
Ich mag es generell nicht lange Berichte im Internet zu lesen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (3. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wobei ich denke, die haben ein sehr großes Angebot und machen das recht geschickt. Alles "wichtige" ist frei zugänglich und davon gibt es Tonnen aber die "exklusiven" Sachen wie lange Reportagen etc. sind dann hinter der Paywall.
> So hat jeder die freie Wahl, wer nicht zahlen will kriegt halt den großen Rundumblick und wer tiefer rein will in die Materie, der kann halt ein Abo abschließen.


Zumal sogar in der einfachsten Plus Variante noch eine monatliche Vollversion dabei ist zu einem Preis der unter dem Heftabo liegt und keine Werbung mehr sieht !
Gepaart mit den zumeist echt hervorragenden Plus Artikel kann man sich da nicht im Ansatz beschweren.


----------



## Batze (3. Juni 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Zumal sogar in der einfachsten Plus Variante noch eine monatliche Vollversion dabei ist zu einem Preis der unter dem Heftabo liegt und keine Werbung mehr sieht !
> Gepaart mit den zumeist echt hervorragenden Plus Artikel kann man sich da nicht im Ansatz beschweren.



Was meinst du mit einfachste Plus variante. Es gibt nur eine (in meinen Augen vollkommen Überteuerte)Plus Version. Günstiger wird es nur wenn du gleich eine Jahresabo abschließt statt ein Monatsabo.

Was ich aber ganz schlimm finde ist sowas.


> ...verbesserter Datenschutz dank voller Kontrolle.
> Schneller und sicherer surfen auf GameStar.de? Mit Plus kannst du Werbe-Tracking und Autoplay von Videos einfach abschalten. Wir setzen nur Cookies, die technisch erforderlich sind – etwa zum Login.


Datenschutz jetzt also hinter einer Paywall, so weit sind wir also schon gekommen. Sorry aber schlimmer geht es kaum.


----------



## fud1974 (3. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich habe meine inzwischen alle weggeworfen. Habe einfach keinen Platz dafür.



Ich habe auch nicht gesagt, dass ich sie aufbewahre.. 

Aber wenn sie neu sind, genieße ich sie durchaus. Nur die RETRO und ähnliche Zeitungen (entsprechend aufwendiger gestaltet mit hochwertigeren Papier und so) hebe ich in der Regel auf.


----------



## golani79 (4. Juni 2019)

Ich habe die Printmedien früher sehr gerne gelesen - habe auch noch die Erstausgabe der PC Games hier liegen.

Aber mit dem Weggang diverser Redaktions-Urgesteine / Neuzugängen in der Redaktion oder auch der Verlagerung diverser Schwerpunkte bei diversen Themen haben die Magazine immer weniger meinen Geschmack getroffen. Bis ich eben keine Printausgaben mehr gekauft habe - was eigentlich schade ist, weil früher hab ich die richtig gerne gelesen und habe der neuen Ausgabe auch immer entgegen gefiebert.

Hinzu kommt, dass man mittlerweile ja auch mehr als genug Quellen zur Verfügung hat, sich zu informieren.

Printmedien hätten generell mehr mit der Zeit gehen müssen (Onlinepräsenz anpassen) und auch weiterhin auf Qualität anstatt Quantität setzen müssen.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Juni 2019)

Vor allem 2 Sachen waren das wohl:

1. Ganz klar das Internet: Dadurch, dass da alles heute kostenlos im Internet lesbar ist, brauchten viele natürlich kein Spielemagazin mehr.
2. Vollversionen: Früher gabs die Schnäppchenaktionen bei Steam und Downloadshops noch nicht. Die einzige Chance so billig an die Spiele zu kommen, das waren Heftvollversionen. So haben auch viele das Heft gekauft, die gar nicht an den redaktionellen Inhalten interessiert waren, sondern einfach die Vollversionen haben wollten. Doch dann kamen die Steamaktionen, bei gog und anderen Downloadshops. Dadurch hat man wieder einige Leute verloren, weil sie die Spiele in Aktionen kauften und die Heftvollversionen nicht mehr brauchte.

Da brachen also mit der Zeit vor allem diese 2 Gruppen weg und am Enden blieben nur "wir" Heftliebhaber, die gerne eine gedruckte Zeitung in der Hand haben, aber das scheint wohl oft nicht mehr zu reichen, dass es sich finanziell lohnt


----------



## Gast1661893802 (4. Juni 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit einfachste Plus variante. Es gibt nur eine (in meinen Augen vollkommen Überteuerte)Plus Version. Günstiger wird es nur wenn du gleich eine Jahresabo abschließt statt ein Monatsabo.


Ich hatte Jahre lang ein Heftabo, kam aber kaum noch zum Lesen.
Zudem ist die Aktualität oft Wochen hinter den Onlinebeiträgen, was es nicht besser macht.
Ergo habe ich min Heftabo gegen das einfache Plusabo getauscht und spare auch noch einiges an Geld dabei, soweit so gut.

Mittlerweile gucke ich zwar primär die Videos, lese aber auch die wie schon erwähnt zumeist sehr guten Plusartikel (für Themen die nicht Meins sind, können die ja nichts.
Die Qualitätsdifferenz zu den üblichen Onlineartikeln (aller Formate) sind jedenfalls Welten !

Aber natürlich ist auch klar das man idR keine zig Abos a mehreren € zum selben Thema laufen läßt, ich habe halt das GS+ und Amazon Prime als feste Abos laufen weil ich dort für mich den jeweils höchsten Nutzen sehe.
Netflix guck dann halt mal beim Freund, dafür hat der kein Prime.

Die (PC) Games bietet da halt auch nicht im Ansatz eine Alternative.




Batze schrieb:


> Datenschutz jetzt also hinter einer Paywall, so weit sind wir also schon gekommen. Sorry aber schlimmer geht es kaum.


Wer sich heutzutage vor "freien Angeboten" nicht mit Werbeblocker schützt dem ist eh nicht zu helfen.
Es ist aber echt angenehm wenn man Seiten ohne Blocker werbefrei erleben darf und die dann nochmals schneller geladen und unverzögert dargestellt werden.
Die "übliche Werbung" ist sogar selbst abseits der Sicherheit betrachtet unerträglich. Selbst bei 200Mbit merkt man enorme Delays um das gefühlt mindestens 10fache, egal bei welche Seite und Anbieter.



Bezüglich Vollversionen gibt es dort übrigens interessanterweise kaum Schnittmengen mit den Gratisaktionen !
Ein Spiel hatte ich wo ich ein gutes halbes Jahr später auch es Gratis hätte haben können.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:
			
		

> Die Einstellung ist ein Verlust für die Gamer. Egal wie man die journalistische Seite betrachtet. Aber allein schon die Vollversionen waren häufig den Kauf der Zeitung allein wert.





Shadow_Man schrieb:


> 2. Vollversionen: Früher gabs die Schnäppchenaktionen bei Steam und Downloadshops noch nicht. Die einzige Chance so billig an die Spiele zu kommen, das waren Heftvollversionen. So haben auch viele das Heft gekauft, die gar nicht an den redaktionellen Inhalten interessiert waren, sondern einfach die Vollversionen haben wollten. Doch dann kamen die Steamaktionen, bei gog und anderen Downloadshops. Dadurch hat man wieder einige Leute verloren, weil sie die Spiele in Aktionen kauften und die Heftvollversionen nicht mehr brauchte.



insbesondere hochwertige heftvollversionen waren ganz im gegenteil eher nach außen sichtbares symbol für den niedergang der branche. damit haben die magazine verzweifelt versucht, sich gegenseitig "leser" abzujagen, die ja eigentlich keine waren und selten dazu wurden. - wie frustrierend muss es denn für einen journalisten sein, wenn das eigene werk eigentlich nurmehr ein abfallprodukt ist?


----------



## Batze (4. Juni 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich hatte Jahre lang ein Heftabo, kam aber kaum noch zum Lesen.
> Zudem ist die Aktualität oft Wochen hinter den Onlinebeiträgen, was es nicht besser macht.
> Ergo habe ich min Heftabo gegen das einfache Plusabo getauscht und spare auch noch einiges an Geld dabei, soweit so gut.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube was ich meinte hast du wohl nicht so richtig kapiert.
Gerade eben hörst du dich für mich gerade wie gewisse StarCitizen Jünger an die sich da auch gewisse Sachen Schönreden.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Juni 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> insbesondere hochwertige heftvollversionen waren ganz im gegenteil eher nach außen sichtbares symbol für den niedergang der branche. damit haben die magazine verzweifelt versucht, sich gegenseitig "leser" abzujagen, die ja keine eigentlich waren und selten dazu wurden. - wie frustrierend muss es denn für einen journalisten sein, wenn das eigene werk eigentlich nurmehr ein abfallprodukt ist?



Das gilt aber für die komplette Zeitungsbranche. Die aktuelle "Jugend" will nicht mehr viel lesen. Das Problem ist auch: Man findet vieles was in der Zeitung steht teils schneller und früher im Netz. Auch teils mehr Extrakt daß die Interessenten statt 6 Zeitungsseiten zu lesen nur irgendwo einen Blog finden, der vom Umfang her nur 1/3 umfaßt aber den relevanten Inhalt darstellt. Das ist wohl der Hauptgrund für den Niedergang der Zeitungen.

Daß sich Zeitungen wie die Oldtimerpraxis und -Markt mit wirklich noch relativ hohen Verkaufszahlen (6-stellig) halten können ist in der Zeitungsbranche daher schon eher eine Ausnahme. Aber ich prognostiziere einmal, daß das Zeitungssterben weiter voranschreitet. Die CBS war nicht deren erstes Opfer und wird bei weitem nicht deren letztes sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juni 2019)

Ich bin bald 20 Jahre Magazin-Abonnent und werde so lange es noch erscheint auch  aus Treue bleiben. Ebenso hoffe ich dass die Printausgabe noch seinen 30. Geburtstag schafft, ansonsten - und nur DANN - würde ich auf die digitale Heftvariante wechseln (sofern dieses gut nutz- und lesbar ist, hab damit keinerlei Erfahrung).

Der CBS trauere ich nicht nach, denn es hatte eben nur die dicken Vollversionen als Lockmittel. Anders bei PCG, bei der sind mir diese vollkommen wumpe (doch wenn mal eine gute dabei war hab ich diese auch nicht verschmäht), der Inhalt stand und steht für mich immer an erster Stelle.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Juni 2019)

Man kann Magazine sehr gut in digitaler Form veröffentlichen, nur leider wird meistens stupide eine .pdf Datei des Magazins erzeugt und fertig. Leider.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das gilt aber für die komplette Zeitungsbranche. Die aktuelle "Jugend" will nicht mehr viel lesen. Das Problem ist auch: Man findet vieles was in der Zeitung steht teils schneller und früher im Netz. Auch teils mehr Extrakt daß die Interessenten statt 6 Zeitungsseiten zu lesen nur irgendwo einen Blog finden, der vom Umfang her nur 1/3 umfaßt aber den relevanten Inhalt darstellt. Das ist wohl der Hauptgrund für den Niedergang der Zeitungen.
> 
> Daß sich Zeitungen wie die Oldtimerpraxis und -Markt mit wirklich noch relativ hohen Verkaufszahlen (6-stellig) halten können ist in der Zeitungsbranche daher schon eher eine Ausnahme. Aber ich prognostiziere einmal, daß das Zeitungssterben weiter voranschreitet. Die CBS war nicht deren erstes Opfer und wird bei weitem nicht deren letztes sein.



was hat das mit meinem beitrag zu tun? ich sprach doch nur von den vollversionen als symbol für den niedergang.


----------



## McDrake (4. Juni 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> insbesondere hochwertige heftvollversionen waren ganz im gegenteil eher nach außen sichtbares symbol für den niedergang der branche. damit haben die magazine verzweifelt versucht, sich gegenseitig "leser" abzujagen, die ja keine eigentlich waren und selten dazu wurden. - wie frustrierend muss es denn für einen journalisten sein, wenn das eigene werk eigentlich nurmehr ein abfallprodukt ist?



Seh ich auch so.
Wenn ich hier durchlese, dann wird hauptsächlich den Vollversionen nachgetrauert. Die, anscheinend, recht guten Artikel kommen dann höchstens an zweiter Stelle.
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass ein Grossteil der CBS-Käufer das Heft selber höchstens bei der Isntallation kurz duchgeblättert haben.

Ich bin seit Jahren Abonnent der Gamestar. Und die Reportagen da drin sind teilweise sehr gut, manchmal mehrteilig.
Da muss man sich halt aber auch mal ne Stunde hinsetzen und durchlesen.

Das Gaming-Magazin, mit welchem ich am meisten zu lesen habe ist:
Retro Gamer
Extrem informativ. Da lese ich jede Seite.
Leider sehr teuer in der Schweiz: 25.80 (ca 23€)


----------



## MichaelG (4. Juni 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> was hat das mit meinem beitrag zu tun? ich sprach doch nur von den vollversionen als symbol für den niedergang.



Der Niedergang betrifft aber quasi die komplette Printbranche wenn man so will. Nur bei der CBS sah man das halt an den Anzeichen, daß sie Kunden mit relativ teuren Vollversionen locken wollten. Das hat ja auch eine Zeit lang einigermaßen geklappt.

Soweit ich mal gelesen habe (bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher wo das war) stand da, daß sich die Ebook-Varianten in vielen Fällen besser verkaufen als das gedruckte Buch. Insbesondere im Belletristik-Bereich (Romane, Krimis). Bildbände liegen wie Blei in den Regalen der Buchhändler.


----------



## Spassbremse (4. Juni 2019)

Die "Retro Gamer" ist sicherlich mit Abstand das Beste, was an Print-Magazinen noch existiert. 

Ist aber ganz klar für ein kleines Nischenpublikum konzipiert, das sich diese Zeitschrift auch leisten kann und will.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Der Niedergang betrifft aber quasi die komplette Printbranche wenn man so will.



hab doch auch nix anderes behauptet. steht sogar fast wortwörtlich in meinem start-posting.
oder meinst du, mir wäre das nicht bekannt?


----------



## MichaelG (4. Juni 2019)

Die Nischenmagazine, die das Hobby insbesondere entweder solventerer bzw. auch älterer Zielgruppen bedienen werden sicher noch am ehesten überleben. Siehe die Oldtimermarkt/-praxis oder die Motor Klassik. Aber sicher auch bedingt dadurch, das deren Leserschaft a) in der Regel älter und b) wenn nicht dann aber "oldschool" ist und die gedruckte Form bevorzugt. Oder Magazine über Foto/Videotechnik wo es sich um Kameras etc. im höherpreisigen Segment dreht (Vollformatkameras, Systemkameras, DSLR-Systeme etc. pp).

Selbst bei der klassischen Tageszeitung (Freie Presse z.B.) ist die digitale Version mittlerweile stark im Vormarsch begriffen. Und bei den Tageszeitungen läuft ja der Überlebenskampf schon einige Jahre und hat auch schon einige Opfer gefordert.

Im Mainstreamsektor werden in Zukunft mit Sicherheit viele weitere Print-Magazine untergehen. Das ist mal sicher. Und wer kein digitales 2. Standbein hat (E-Reader Ausgaben oder Paywall vor diversen Artikeln) wird auch nicht überleben können. Das dürfte auch klar sein.

Diese ganze Entwicklung bedaure ich. Weil ich auch so ein oldschool-Typ bin der lieber das gedruckte Buch in seiner Hand hält statt einem vom Gefühl her relativ kühlen und unpersönlichen digitalen E-Book-Reader. Obwohl ich mir für den Urlaub auch so ein Teil angeschafft habe, weil sich das im Handgepäck/Koffer mit seinem Gewicht im 3-stelligen Grammbereich deutlich besser macht als gefühlte 10 Taschenbücher mit 10 kg zusätzlichem Gewicht. Und da ich ein Viel-, teils auch Schnell-Leser bin brauche ich im Urlaub schon viel Material in 14 Tagen bis 3 Wochen. Ich habe gern ein gedrucktes Buch in der Hand, blättere durch dessen Seiten. Das ist ein ganz anderes Lesegefühl in meinen Augen.

Insbesondere Technikbücher oder Bücher zur Geschichte lese ich viel lieber in physischer Form. Bei Romanen kann ich am ehesten die E-Book-Version nehmen. Obwohl ich wie gesagt ein Fan des gedruckten Wortes bin. Die Bucheinbände sind z.B. teils ein Gedicht.

Ich habe z.B. von Game of Thrones die bisher erschienenen deutschen Ausgaben in Druckform und die englischen als E-Book.

Ich hoffe ja, daß wenigstens die CB weiterhin und langfristig gesehen überlebt und Teile der CBS in sich integriert (beispielsweise wenigstens aller 3-4 Monate 1 Spielevollversion mit auf die DVD packt, immer mal ein Gametest einstreut oder Hardwaretests von Gaminghardware wie Grafikkarten, Monitoren oder CPUs). Das ist dann zwar bei weitem nicht mehr das Level wie früher was den Umfang betrifft aber man rettet wenigstens Teile davon. Und die CB hat teils auch ordentliche Vollversionen bezüglich Anwendersoftware im Heft drin. Ob nun eine Eeset Vollversionslizenz für 1 Jahr, Bildbearbeitungsprogramme, Archivierungsprogramme, interessante Windows-Apps, mal zusätzlich irgendeinen Film auf DVD oder ähnliches.

Es ist auch ärgerlich wenn man verspätet zum Bahnhof geht und dort in der letzten herumliegenden CBS-Ausgabe die DVD gefehlt hat weil irgendwelche Spackos diese geklaut haben. Oder wie zuletzt die Karte mit den Steamkeys.

Was mich aber bei der ganzen Sache stark wundert ist, daß der weitere CB-Ableger (Computerbild Video) bisher weiterhin überlebt hat. Deren Untergang hätte ich zu allererst von allen diesen Spartenmagazinen vermutet. Noch deutlich vor der CBS. Denn bezüglich der Sparte Audio/Video/Fototechnik gibt es mehr als genug andere über Jahre wenn nicht gar Jahrzehnte gestandene und gewachsene Print-Magazine mit deutlich größerem Umfang, deutlich besserer Printqualität und großem Standing und Substanz auf dem Markt. Daß sich da das dünne, relativ "neue" Magazin unter dieser starken Konkurrenz mit behauptet ist schon erstaunlich.

Ich schaue ja immer wieder mal bei uns in die Bahnhofsbuchhandlung rein wenn ich mal die Zeit dazu finde. Die haben für unsere Kleinstadtverhältnisse eine extrem breite Auswahl an Zeitungen, Zeitschriften, Magazinen, Büchern zu jedwedem Thema. Ob nun Wissenschaft, Technik, Automobilen, Tattoo, Animes, Android, Apple, Windows, PC-/Videogaming, Münzen, Hifi/Video, Antiquitäten/Kunst & Krempel, Armbanduhren weiß der Teufel....  Allein der Animebereich (rein Japan) füllt 2 Regalbereiche plus 2 Drehrondelle. Da kommen dann noch weitere Animationsheftreihen von DC, Marvel, Disney, Mosaik, Garfield, Asterix&Obelix etc. pp zusätzlich mit hinzu.

Das ist immer wieder frappierend, was es dort so an Ausgaben und Heften gibt und auch zu welchen Themen und Sparten. Und da rede ich nur von den deutschsprachigen Heften. Denn bis auf das Automagazin Octane was es dort gibt sind dort alle weiteren Zeitungen die ich bisher gesehen habe deutschsprachig. In Großstädten/Flughäfen wie Frankfurt/M. oder München sieht die Sache ja nochmal ganz anders aus wenn die ganzen englischsprachigen Printausgaben dazu kommen. Dort stöbere ich auch immer mal gern herum.

Es ist nur schade, wie man zusehen muß wie diese (zugegebenermaßen immer noch sehr breit gefächerte Auswahl aber immer mehr und langsam Schritt für Schritt kleiner wird und Hefte/Zeitungen verschwinden. 

In den 90er Jahren gab es z.B. mal das Magazin Porsche Power. Auch BMW-Power etc. pp. Von der Porsche-Power erschienen afaik  gerade mal so 6 Hefte (1 Jahr). Dann wurde das Magazin auf einmal eingestellt. War eigentlich auch schade darum.


----------



## Sanador (4. Juni 2019)

Da werde ich doch glatt sentimental!
Meine erste Ausgabe war eine von 2004, als Vollversion war darin *Rollercoaster Tycoon* enthalten. Die Tests/Artikel habe ich nur dann gelesen, wenn mir richtig langweilig war oder ich was zum Einschlafen benötigt habe.  Und ehrlich gesagt, die Tests waren bei der Computerbild Spiele sehr rudimentär. Es war kein Vergleich zu der damaligen Konkurrenz PCGames oder Gamestar.
Doch fairerweise kannte ich damals niemanden, der sich die CBS wegen der Artikel gekauft hat, ähnliches gilt beim Playboy.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Juni 2019)

witzige anekdote noch zu den vollversionen: computec hatte anfang des jahrtausends mal springer verklagt, wegen des anbietens von hochwertigen spielevollversionen auf der cbs-heft-cd (und natürlich verloren).
wusste ich gar nicht bzw nicht mehr.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Juni 2019)

Warum und wieso verklagt man jemanden deshalb?!  

Wenn ich meinem 10 EUR Heft einen 50 EUR Goldstaub beilegen würde, dann wäre das auch meine Kanne Bier.

D.h. die Beweggründe würden mich bzgl. dieser merkwürdigen Aktion echt interessieren.


----------



## Spassbremse (4. Juni 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Warum und wieso verklagt man jemanden deshalb?!
> 
> Wenn ich meinem 10 EUR Heft einen 50 EUR Goldstaub beilegen würde, dann wäre das auch meine Kanne Bier.
> 
> D.h. die Beweggründe würden mich bzgl. dieser merkwürdigen Aktion echt interessieren.



Müsste hier nicht § 20 GWB  greifen?

Ich zitiere:



> "Unternehmen mit gegenüber kleinen und mittleren Wettbewerbern überlegener Marktmacht dürfen ihre Marktmacht nicht dazu ausnutzen, solche Wettbewerber unmittelbar oder mittelbar unbillig zu behindern. Eine unbillige Behinderung im Sinne des Satzes 1 liegt insbesondere vor, wenn ein Unternehmen
> 
> 1. *Waren oder gewerbliche Leistungen nicht nur gelegentlich unter Einstandspreis anbietet* oder
> 2. von kleinen oder mittleren Unternehmen, mit denen es auf dem nachgelagerten Markt beim Vertrieb von Waren oder gewerblichen Leistungen im Wettbewerb steht, für deren Lieferung einen höheren Preis fordert, als es selbst auf diesem Markt anbietet,
> es sei denn, dies ist jeweils sachlich gerechtfertigt.“


----------



## Rabowke (4. Juni 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Die "Retro Gamer" ist sicherlich mit Abstand das Beste, was an Print-Magazinen noch existiert. [...]


Nicht wirklich, nein.

Ich hab die Retro-Gamer seit zwei, drei Ausgaben im Abo, aber auch nur im meinem Nachwuchs später die Spiele meiner Jugend näher zu bringen.

Was meine Kritik betrifft: ich hab mir ein Sonderheft gekauft in dem groß geworben wurde, dass es überarbeitet wurde und keine Artikel aufgewärmt seien. Keine drei Seiten später wurden Artikel aufgewärmt, es gab Vermutungen was denn der Nachfolger für die Wii sein könnte, richtig: wie lange ist die Switch schon auf dem Markt? [...]

Auf den ersten ~50 Seiten sind mir knapp 10 Fehler aufgefallen und ich habe mich, entgegen meiner sonstigen Natur, an die Redaktion gewandt und eine E-Mail verfasst. Es gab *keine* Reaktion. Nichts. 

Schlechter Stil ... guuuuut, können ja auch andere eine E-Mail verfasst haben mit genau dem gleichen Inhalt, selbst wenn mir sowas als nicht-Nerd auffällt.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Juni 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Müsste hier nicht § 20 GWB  greifen?


... ggf. bei Computec / Springer, aber wenn ich als neuer Anbieter die gewerblichen "angreifen" möchte? 

Vor allem kann ich das Gold ja von einer hier in Berlin verloren gegangen Goldmünze haben. Weiß man das?


----------



## Spassbremse (4. Juni 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ggf. bei Computec / Springer, aber wenn ich als neuer Anbieter die gewerblichen "angreifen" möchte?
> 
> Vor allem kann ich das Gold ja von einer hier in Berlin verloren gegangen Goldmünze haben. Weiß man das?



Du hattest gefragt, warum man jemanden diesbezüglich klagt. 

Meine Antwort wäre *möglicherweise* ein passender Grund. 

Inwiefern ein Gericht das im Endeffekt genauso sieht, bliebe abzuwarten. Klagen kann man aber allemal. 

EDIT:

+1 übrigens für die Anspielung auf die fette geklaute Goldmünze.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Juni 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Warum und wieso verklagt man jemanden deshalb?!
> 
> Wenn ich meinem 10 EUR Heft einen 50 EUR Goldstaub beilegen würde, dann wäre das auch meine Kanne Bier.
> 
> D.h. die Beweggründe würden mich bzgl. dieser merkwürdigen Aktion echt interessieren.



ging sogar in die nächste instanz: https://www.presseportal.de/pm/6338/407201
ein kleines bißchen verstehen kann ich die causa allerdings schon: natürlich hat die damals noch junge cbs mit springer im rücken damit versucht, möglicherweise finanzschwächeren konkurrenten marktanteile abzujagen.
nur sah das gericht die (afaik allerdings schon damals keineswegs neue) kombination aus heft und vollversion offensichtlich nicht als wettbewerbswidrig an.

edit:
bisserl grotesk mutet die computec-argumentation natürlich angesichts der tatsache an, dass der pcgames auch damals offenbar schon regelmäßig vvs beilagen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (4. Juni 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Ich glaube was ich meinte hast du wohl nicht so richtig kapiert.
> Gerade eben hörst du dich für mich gerade wie gewisse StarCitizen Jünger an die sich da auch gewisse Sachen Schönreden.


Mir ist klar das Du die Tatsache meinst derartige "Sicherheiten" unter dem Strich erst gegen Geld zu bieten.
Dummerweise ist der saubere Weg heutzutage nirgends zu bekommen.

Ich glaube Du hast meine Seite dabei nicht verstanden, das "Sicherheitsargument" hat für mich keinerlei Wertigkeit oder Bedeutung.
Meine Prioritäten sind grob aufgelistet:

der zumeist hochwertige Extrakontent (Video) mit einigen Backgroundinfos
die besonderes hervorstechende Artikelqualität
die Vollversion
Wobei ich auch ohne letzteres damit zufrieden wäre !



Das Du jetzt die SC Keule (oder irgendwas aquivalentes) ziehen mußt spricht jetzt nicht gerade für Dich, zumal Du mehr als bekannt bist Deine SC Abneigung flächendeckend heraus zu posaunen.
Irgendwie muß Dir CR mal mit einem scharfen Strahl ans Bein gepisst haben. 

Ich sehe SC halt nicht so negativ, was nicht heisst das ich jede Entscheidung gut finde oder Skeptisch bestimmten Dingen gegenüber bin. Derartige Ausgewogenheit kann ich bei Dir nicht im Ansatz entdecken.


----------



## Spiritogre (4. Juni 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bisserl grotesk mutet die computec-argumentation natürlich angesichts der tatsache an, dass der pcgames auch damals offenbar schon regelmäßig vvs beilagen.



Waren nicht sogar Computec die ersten, die das gemacht haben? Ich weiß, dass auf den allerersten Play Time schon Disketten drauf waren, damals noch mit Demos. Aber es dauerte nicht so lange, dann kamen auch die ersten Vollversionen, was die Konkurrenten dann veranlasste nachzuziehen bzw. sie wie ASM und der gesamte Joker Verlag dann Mitte / Ende 90er das Handtuch werfen mussten, weil sie nicht mehr mithalten konnten. 
Jedenfalls hat Computec sich ziemlich aggressiv in den Markt gedrängt. Die ersten paar Play Time kosteten auch nur 1 Mark.


----------



## Grolt (5. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Sorry das ist nun wieder unreflektierter Blödsinn. Nur weil es eine Ausgabe vom Bild-Verlag/Springer ist die CBS nicht schlecht gewesen.



Ich hab die in den ersten 2 Jahren regelmäßig gekauft.  Aber die Qualität wurde immer schlechter und schlechter und man hat gemerkt das dort nur noch unterklassige Journalisten unterwegs waren die von Spielen keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## Bast3l (6. Juni 2019)

Ich habe gestern ne halbe Stunde versucht, eine PC Games zu kaufen: 3 Supermärkte 4 Tankstellen, kein Glück.. was ist da los? Wollt ihr mich so zum Abo drängen?


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Juni 2019)

Bast3l schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern ne halbe Stunde versucht, eine PC Games zu kaufen: 3 Supermärkte 4 Tankstellen, kein Glück.. was ist da los? Wollt ihr mich so zum Abo drängen?



Einfach den Verkäufer Fragen, dass du eine Ausgabe haben willst, spätestens am nächsten Tag sind die dann da.

Außer der Großhändler hat Computec (Marquard Media) gar nicht im Angebot.


----------



## Bast3l (6. Juni 2019)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Einfach den Verkäufer Fragen, dass du eine Ausgabe haben willst, spätestens am nächsten Tag sind die dann da.
> 
> Außer der Großhändler hat Computec (Marquard Media) gar nicht im Angebot.



Probiere ich heute! Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Bonkic (7. Juni 2019)

der juli-ausgabe wird übrigens railway empire (steam) beiliegen!


----------



## MichaelG (7. Juni 2019)

Wow. Geil. Die werde ich mir holen. War schon auf meiner Wunschliste.


----------



## Batze (7. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wow. Geil. Die werde ich mir holen. War schon auf meiner Wunschliste.



Hast du dann deine 5500+ Spiele voll auf Steam.


----------



## fud1974 (7. Juni 2019)

Bast3l schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern ne halbe Stunde versucht, eine PC Games zu kaufen: 3 Supermärkte 4 Tankstellen, kein Glück.. was ist da los? Wollt ihr mich so zum Abo drängen?



Dafür kann die PCGames aber nichts (na ja, jedenfalls nicht akut) wenn deine Bezugsquellen keine PCGames (mehr) führen.

Der Trend ist bei mir hier in der Gegend auch nicht anders, teilweise sind alle Spielezeitungen schon arg versteckt in der Auslage, nur wenige Exemplare vorhanden und lieblos einsortiert... man merkt, dass es einfach nicht mehr viele interessiert. Tankstellen haben
die bei uns schon vor Jahren aus dem Programm genommen.

Heute kann man bei uns schon fast zum Bahnhofsbuchhandel oder anderweitigen Spezialhandel fahren um eine vernünftige Auswahl zu haben.. Print-Spielezeitschriften sind langsam echt was für "Kenner", also bald eine überschaubare Kundengruppe.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Juni 2019)

Naja ist halt logisch, wenn du 20.000 Auflage hast aber es 50.000 Verkaufsstellen gibt, dann kriegen halt nicht viele eine Zeitschrift zum Verkaufen ab.


----------



## Batze (7. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Naja ist halt logisch, wenn du 20.000 Auflage hast aber es 50.000 Verkaufsstellen gibt, dann kriegen halt nicht viele eine Zeitschrift zum Verkaufen ab.



So sieht es aus. Wenn dein Üblicher Kiosk und die Umgebung damit Monatelang keinen Verkauf gemacht hat ist es eben irgendwann mal weg vom Fenster. Bei der kleinen Auflage muss man sehen das sie gut verteilt wird um wenigstens da so viel wie möglich an den Kunden zu bringen.
Dazu gibt es heutzutage eben EDV Auswertung um genau zu sehen wo welcher Absatz in welchem Zeitraum ist. Früher konnte man das auch sehen, hat aber tausend mal länger gedauert das zu analysieren. Heute geht das in Sekunden und wenn da bei dir in deiner Umgebung das sagen wir mal Rating schlecht ist=Pech gehabt.
PCGames ist da schon ein wenig dran Schuld, sollen sie eben ein besseres Mag raus bringen.  So ein noch mehr Nischen Magazin vom gleichen Studio, nämlich PCGames Hardware läuft nämlich Top (Top gesehen weil es eben noch mehr Nische ist). Ja die kauf ich selbst auch sehr oft mal. M.M., PCG Hardware hat im Magazin als auch Online/Forum hier die Stamm schon lange das Auspuffrohr gezeigt wie es gemacht wird. Die rennen uns hier leider voll weg.
Oder auch so gesagt. PCGH= Porsche 918 er, PCG nur stink normaler alter 944er der rum tuckert und dringend zur Wartung und überholt werden muss.


----------



## MichaelG (7. Juni 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> der juli-ausgabe wird übrigens railway empire (steam) beiliegen!



Kleine Korrektur. War heute im Laden. Das Spiel erscheint in der finalen CB-Ausgabe (August-Ausgabe) im Monat Juli. Das trifft es genauer. Nur falls jemand in der aktuellen CBS nach dem Spiel sucht.


----------



## MichaelG (7. Juni 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Hast du dann deine 5500+ Spiele voll auf Steam.



Naja nicht ganz. Laufe aktuell auf eine Bibliothek von ca. 2800 Spielen bei Steam zu.  Bis zur Benchmark von 5000 Spielen bei Steam hab ich noch Luft. Wenn man aber DLCs und Seasonpässe mit einrechnet könnten die 5000 allerdings stimmen. Aber an Basisspielen incl. Stand-Alone-Addons wird die nächste große Zahl erst einmal die 3000. 

Wenn ich jetzt mal die anderen Plattformen (Blizzard.net, Origin, Uplay, GoG, Mangagamer, Bethesda-Launcher, Social Club), meine Konsolenspiele und diverse weitere (auch ältere) Spiele ohne Accountbindung mit hineinrechne sind die 3000 Stück aber schon gefallen.


----------



## Batze (7. Juni 2019)

Ich komme Online noch nicht mal an die 300 ran. 
Aber hey, dafür habe ich meine Regale und Kartons im Keller voll mit Spielen, da schaffe ich die 3000 auch locker, ich denke da bin ich gut bei 3900 im Moment (habe immer noch nicht alles in meiner Datenbank, zu faul gewesen die letzte zeit), der nächste Flohmarkt kommt . Und davon zu 95 % nur PC Games. Da sammel ich eben alles was mir in die Hände kommt. Dumm nur das die alten DOS Klassiker immer teurer werden .


----------



## MichaelG (7. Juni 2019)

Das ist es ja. Und einige Titel bekommt man nicht mehr für Geld und gute Worte. WiSims wie Rüsselsheim, Zeppelin oder ein GTA 1, 2 + Addons oder einige andere suche ich auch immer noch vergeblich als PC-Retails. Oder die älteren MS Flugsimulatoren Professional...

Oder eine Möglichkeit endlich die alten Tiger Woods PGA Tour Teile unter WIN 10 zum laufen zu bringen (der verwendete Kopierschutz macht hier einen Strich durch die Rechnung; auch quasi eine Art Enteignung wenn durch fehlende Upgrades von Kopierschutzmaßnahmen eine Software unter neueren Windows-Versionen einfach nicht mehr läuft).


----------



## Batze (7. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Oder eine Möglichkeit endlich die alten Tiger Woods PGA Tour Teile unter WIN 10 zum laufen zu bringen (der verwendete Kopierschutz macht hier einen Strich durch die Rechnung; auch quasi eine Art Enteignung wenn durch fehlende Upgrades von Kopierschutzmaßnahmen eine Software unter neueren Windows-Versionen einfach nicht mehr läuft).


Ich habe dir doch schon mal gesagt, bau dir einen alte Möhre zusammen und gut ist.
2 Festplatten, eine mit reinem DOS drauf und die andere mit Win XP. Geht wunderbar. Und für DOS Spiele gibt es ja auch noch die DOSBox. Da brauchste noch nicht mal einen alten DOSen Rechner für. DOSBox ist da auch viel besser. Bei älteren Spielen mit Hartem XP Kopierschutz kommste aber um einen alten XP Rechner nicht drum rum.  Dazu noch einen alten 4:3 TfT Moni (war ja damals so gut wie alles in 4:3) und gut ist. Kostet auch nicht die Welt und die paar €uronen solltest ja wohl haben.


----------



## Bast3l (11. Juni 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Dafür kann die PCGames aber nichts (na ja, jedenfalls nicht akut) wenn deine Bezugsquellen keine PCGames (mehr) führen.
> 
> Der Trend ist bei mir hier in der Gegend auch nicht anders, teilweise sind alle Spielezeitungen schon arg versteckt in der Auslage, nur wenige Exemplare vorhanden und lieblos einsortiert... man merkt, dass es einfach nicht mehr viele interessiert. Tankstellen haben
> die bei uns schon vor Jahren aus dem Programm genommen.
> ...



Ist für mich nur so erstaunlich gewesen, weil es halt nicht meine normale Bezugsquelle war- ich bin extra im Büroumkreis rumgedüst um eine Ausgabe zu kaufen, da es in der Rewe wo ich sie sonst hole keine mehr gab...

Wenn das jetzt so bleibt werde ich wohl doch mal ein Abo machen ist im Endeffekt eh bequemer.


----------



## Worrel (11. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja nicht ganz. Laufe aktuell auf eine Bibliothek von ca. 2800 Spielen bei Steam zu.  [...]



Du weiß aber schon, daß deine Lebenszeit begrenzt ist und es keinen Sinn macht, mehr Spiele zu kaufen, als man während seiner Lebensspanne spielen kann ?


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Juni 2019)

Man munkelt dass er  im Gewölbe einen geheimen Gang zur Quelle des ewigen Lebens, dem Jungbrunnen und dem heiligen Gral gebaut haben soll, um diesem Problem entgegenzuwirken


----------



## Rabowke (11. Juni 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Man munkelt dass er  im Gewölbe einen geheimen Gang zur Quelle des ewigen Lebens, dem Jungbrunnen und dem heiligen Gral gebaut haben soll, um diesem Problem entgegenzuwirken


... du meinst so wie Keanu Reeves? 

Außerdem baut man den Gral nicht, sondern man findet ihn. In Jordanien. Netter, älterer Herr macht hier Führungen und lässt einen Testen, ... *but, choose wisely! *


----------



## Bonkic (12. Juni 2019)

Bast3l schrieb:


> Wenn das jetzt so bleibt werde ich wohl doch mal ein Abo machen ist im Endeffekt eh bequemer.



ohne unken zu wollen, würde ich heutzutage ehrlich gesagt kein games-magazin mehr abonnieren.


----------



## McDrake (12. Juni 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ohne unken zu wollen, würde ich heutzutage ehrlich gesagt kein games-magazin mehr abonnieren.



Ach komm.
Ich habe an meinem GS-Abo noch immer Freude.
Am Sonntag (sofern ich frei habe), schön Frühstücken, Sonnatgszeitung durchblättern und danach im Magazin noch die Reportagen lesen...
Wenn möglich noch auf dem sonnigen Balkon.


----------



## Rabowke (12. Juni 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ohne unken zu wollen, würde ich heutzutage ehrlich gesagt kein games-magazin mehr abonnieren.


... warum?!


----------



## Bonkic (12. Juni 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... warum?!



na ja, weil keiner weiß, wie lange die entsprechenden magazine noch existieren. 
wenn selbst das laut eigenwerbung immer noch "größte games-magazin europas" ziemlich unvermittelt dichtmacht, ist das mal mit sicherheit kein gutes zeichen.
und wenns dumm läuft, ist vorab gezahltes geld perdu. wäre ja nicht das erste mal. 



			
				McDrake schrieb:
			
		

> Ach komm.
> Ich habe an meinem GS-Abo noch immer Freude.
> Am Sonntag (sofern ich frei habe), schön Frühstücken, Sonnatgszeitung durchblättern und danach im Magazin noch die Reportagen lesen...
> Wenn möglich noch auf dem sonnigen Balkon.



das war kein votum gegen print. 
mir sind gedruckte magazine nach wie vor auch meist lieber.


----------



## Rabowke (12. Juni 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> na ja, weil keiner weiß, wie lange die entsprechenden magazine noch existieren.
> wenn selbst das laut eigenwerbung immer noch "größte games-magazin europas" ziemlich unvermittelt dichtmacht, ist das mal mit sicherheit kein gutes zeichen.
> und wenns dumm läuft, ist vorab gezahltes geld perdu. wäre ja nicht das erste mal.


Ich dachte mir schon das du auf die im voraus gezahlten Entgelte hinaus möchtest. 

Die Frage wird wohl wirklich sein, in wie weit z.B. die Marquard-Medien-Gruppe *Insolvenz* anmeldet. Wird der Betrieb regulär eingestellt, dürften ja im Grunde nichts dagegen sprechen, dass Entgelte für noch nicht gelieferte Ausgaben zurückgezahlt werden oder, was fairer wäre, wenn man die Kündigungsfristen bzw. Laufzeiten auf einen Monat reduzieren würde bzw. monatliche Zahlung anbieten würde (was ich nicht weiß!).

Im Moment hab ich das Retro-Magazin im Abo und die c't, wobei letztere kein Gaming-Magazin ist. Zugegeben.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Juni 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Im Moment hab ich das Retro-Magazin im Abo und die c't, wobei letztere kein Gaming-Magazin ist. Zugegeben.



die gehören beide zu heise. um die muss man sich vorerst wohl eher weniger gedanken machen. 



> Die Frage wird wohl wirklich sein, in wie weit z.B. die Marquard-Medien-Gruppe Insolvenz anmeldet. Wird der Betrieb regulär eingestellt, dürften ja im Grunde nichts dagegen sprechen, dass Entgelte für noch nicht gelieferte Ausgaben zurückgezahlt werden oder, was fairer wäre, wenn man die Kündigungsfristen bzw. Laufzeiten auf einen Monat reduzieren würde bzw. monatliche Zahlung anbieten würde (was ich nicht weiß!).



computec agiert ja so weit ich weiß weitgehend unabhängig unter dem marquardt-dach. wie es da im fall der fälle, also einer abwicklung, aussähe, weiß ich nicht. ich erinnere mich noch an das aus von cypress. damals gabs, obwohl just von computec übernommen, probleme mit laufenden abonnements und bereits geleisteten zahlungen. kann mich an die diskussion hier im forum erinneren. wie das letztendlich gelaufen ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht mehr.


----------



## McDrake (12. Juni 2019)

Aber stundenlang noch ner Zeitschrift suchen und rumlaufen ist ja auch nicht sehr effizient.
Da rechne ich immer "meinen Arbeitsaufwand" mit in so eine Tätigkeit.
Mit dem Abo hat man wahrscheinlich schon nach 3 Ausgaben das gesamt Jahr gespart


----------



## MichaelG (12. Juni 2019)

Aber ein Abo ist auch immer eine Verpflichtung. Und wenn mir die Hefte irgendwann nicht zusagen muß ich den passenden Termin für die Kündigung erwischen. Ich abonniere nur wenige Zeitungen. Den überwiegenden Teil meiner Zeitungen hole ich mir bei uns in der Bahnhofsbuchhandlung. Die hat in der Regel alle Zeitungen die ich haben will da oder bestellt die und die ist innerhalb von 24 h dann da. Da muß ich glücklicherweise nicht von Laden zu Laden tingeln um eine Zeitung zu finden die mir fehlt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (12. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ach komm.
> Ich habe an meinem GS-Abo noch immer Freude.
> Am Sonntag (sofern ich frei habe), schön Frühstücken, Sonnatgszeitung durchblättern und danach im Magazin noch die Reportagen lesen...
> Wenn möglich noch auf dem sonnigen Balkon.


Tablet & GS+ tun es auch. 

Der brandaktuelle CP2077 Artikel zeigt mal wieder wie gute Berichterstattung aussieht, auch wenn es ein wahres Textmonster ist.


----------



## Bast3l (12. Juni 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> na ja, weil keiner weiß, wie lange die entsprechenden magazine noch existieren.
> wenn selbst das laut eigenwerbung immer noch "größte games-magazin europas" ziemlich unvermittelt dichtmacht, ist das mal mit sicherheit kein gutes zeichen.
> und wenns dumm läuft, ist vorab gezahltes geld perdu. wäre ja nicht das erste mal.
> 
> ...



Mei wenn alle so denken würden wär der Ofen jetzt schon aus. Ich denke das Jahresabo ist ein vergleichsweise kleines Invest, das kann man auch mit vermeintlich 'hohem' Risiko tätigen - auf dass die PCGames noch lang existieren möge!


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber ein Abo ist auch immer eine Verpflichtung. Und wenn mir die Hefte irgendwann nicht zusagen muß ich den passenden Termin für die Kündigung erwischen. Ich abonniere nur wenige Zeitungen. Den überwiegenden Teil meiner Zeitungen hole ich mir bei uns in der Bahnhofsbuchhandlung. Die hat in der Regel alle Zeitungen die ich haben will da oder bestellt die und die ist innerhalb von 24 h dann da. Da muß ich glücklicherweise nicht von Laden zu Laden tingeln um eine Zeitung zu finden die mir fehlt.



Jo mach ich auch so


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juni 2019)

petra fröhlich schreibt jetzt übrigens auch für gamestar.
https://mobile.twitter.com/Odufroehliche/status/1142387715998138368


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juni 2019)

... aber scheinbar als "freie" Redakteurin, hm?


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juni 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... aber scheinbar als "freie" Redakteurin, hm?



sie schreibt wohl unregelmäßig kolumnen für das plus-angebot von gamestar.
in erster linie ist sie mit ihrem eigenen projekt gameswirtschaft.de beschäftigt, schätze ich.


----------



## Exar-K (25. Juni 2019)

Mich würde ja interessieren, bei welchen Verlagen sich die Printausgabe überhaupt noch rechnet und welche Absatzzahlen sie haben.
Den Kram auf Dauer über ein Website querfinanzieren, ist vermutlich nicht im Sinne der Firmen.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juni 2019)

... der Playboy hatte wohl zuletzt immer noch eine Auflage von knapp über 100k Einheiten lt. dieser News.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (25. Juni 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> petra fröhlich schreibt jetzt übrigens auch für gamestar.
> https://mobile.twitter.com/Odufroehliche/status/1142387715998138368



Das ist jetzt nicht wirklich neu.
Das macht sie schon  seit fast 2 Jahren.


----------



## fud1974 (25. Juni 2019)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Mich würde ja interessieren, bei welchen Verlagen sich die Printausgabe überhaupt noch rechnet und welche Absatzzahlen sie haben.



Wirst du vermutlich nicht mehr herausfinden, früher konnte man auf magaziniac.de  die gemeldeten Zahlen kommentiert lesen, aber mittlerweile meldet keiner mehr die Zahlen und damit hat man nichts offizielles mehr...  und seitdem
gibt es auf der Seite bis auf die Kommentar-Sektion auch keine Bewegung mehr.

Historisch gesehen ist die  Seite aber noch interessant.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juni 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt nicht wirklich neu.
> Das macht sie schon  seit fast 2 Jahren.



echt? muss ich verpasst haben.


----------



## SuBUrbaN (19. August 2019)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, wären es nicht die Spiele auf DVD gewesen und auch mal das ein oder andere gute Antiviren-Programm, ich hätte mir die Zeitschrift nur aufgrund der Artikel selbst nicht gekauft. Man konnte sich ja online immer vorab gut informieren, welchen Content die neueste Ausgabe hat, somit war ein Abo hinfällig, weil ich sie immer je nach Bedarf und Content gekauft oder übersprungen habe und ich denke mal, so haben das viele andere auch gehandhabt. Das Forum war fast jeden Tag mit Beschwerden zugeknallt, gab da nur wenig positives Feedback, bis auf Leserbriefe die direkt an die Redaktion gingen, von daher ist mir der damalige Schritt mit der Foren-Schließung logisch erschienen. Dass das Magazin selbst auch noch betroffen ist, kam (für mich) überraschend aber wenn man sich die Auflagenzahlen anguckt, verständlich. Nichts ist für die Ewigkeit.


----------



## hunterseyes (19. August 2019)

Hab sie mir nur 1x gekauft und das wegen eines Goodie-Code aus einem Spiel, dass mir am Herzen liegt. Die Einstellung der Zeitschrift an sich ist der richtige Schritt in der Medienwelt von heute.


----------



## Rabowke (19. August 2019)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> [...] Die Einstellung der Zeitschrift an sich ist der richtige Schritt in der Medienwelt von heute.


... warum?! Bezieht sich diese Aussage jetzt nur auf die CBS oder Zeitschriften im Allgemeinen?


----------



## Wynn (19. August 2019)

Printmedien sind noch nicht Tot

Sie haben es schwerer in den letzten 10 jahren und es gab einen kahlschlag aber noch werden sie gekauft


----------



## Spiritogre (19. August 2019)

Wynn schrieb:


> Printmedien sind noch nicht Tot
> 
> Sie haben es schwerer in den letzten 10 jahren und es gab einen kahlschlag aber noch werden sie gekauft



Es kommt halt auch darauf an, welches Genre sie haben. Alles was Technik ist hat es natürlich schwer, weil Technikfans fast alle im Internet sind. Zeitschriften wie Schöner Wohnen oder irgendwelche Angel- und Jagdmagazine, die eher viele schöne Bilder bieten und sich insbesondere an ältere Menschen richten, die nicht so viel im Internet machen, gehen wiederum ja ziemlich durch die Decke.


----------



## hunterseyes (19. August 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... warum?! Bezieht sich diese Aussage jetzt nur auf die CBS oder Zeitschriften im Allgemeinen?




Zeitschriften im Allgemeinen, je nach Genre und angesprochene Zielgruppe. Alles was PC/Technik basiert, schau ich im Internet nach, wozu sollte ich Infos aus Zeitschriften holen, wenn ich dafür noch Einkaufen gehen muss, anstelle einfach am eigenen Rechner daheim oder auf Arbeit nachzuschauen? Ebenso sind manche Informationen schon beim Druck veraltet, wenn man Börsenzeitschriften oder Politik mal anschaut.


----------



## fud1974 (21. August 2019)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Zeitschriften im Allgemeinen, je nach Genre und angesprochene Zielgruppe. Alles was PC/Technik basiert, schau ich im Internet nach, wozu sollte ich Infos aus Zeitschriften holen, wenn ich dafür noch Einkaufen gehen muss, anstelle einfach am eigenen Rechner daheim oder auf Arbeit nachzuschauen? Ebenso sind manche Informationen schon beim Druck veraltet, wenn man Börsenzeitschriften oder Politik mal anschaut.



Es kommt auf die Artikel drauf an. Aktuelles ist im Print naturgemäß halt schwierig geworden. Aber in-depth Artikel und Hintergründe sind zeitloser, die gehen auch gut im Print. Nur sind die halt recht aufwendig und vergleichsweise renditeschwach vermutlich.. und man muss Leute haben die das können, das ist nach jahrelangen Kahlschlag
vermutlich auch ein Problem.

Ich ziehe bei Artikeln die mehr in die Tiefe gehen immer noch eindeutig Print vor, ist für mich wesentlich angenehmer als ein Bildschirm jeglicher Art.. und eine schöne Abwechslung dazu, auf diese leuchtenden Flächen starrt man so schon den ganzen Tag... 

Es hilft natürlich nicht dass bei der Abwärtsspirale mehr und mehr an der Papierqualität gespart worden ist. Ein schöner Druck auf einem guten Papier ist auch ein besonderes optisches und haptisches Erlebnis.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. August 2019)

Wynn schrieb:


> Printmedien sind noch nicht Tot
> 
> Sie haben es schwerer in den letzten 10 jahren und es gab einen kahlschlag aber noch werden sie gekauft


Ich kaufe selbst heute noch eine Programm-Zeitschrift (TV Movie). Ohne wirkt der Couchtisch so nackt. ^^


----------



## Spassbremse (21. August 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich kaufe selbst heute noch eine Programm-Zeitschrift (TV Movie). Ohne wirkt der Couchtisch so nackt. ^^



Tipp: Probier's mal mit Bildbänden. Wirkt edler und sehr viel angeberischer.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. August 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Tipp: Probier's mal mit Bildbänden. Wirkt edler und sehr viel angeberischer.


Interessanter Vorschlag. Da ich aber Kinder hab besteht die hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit dass diese Bände nur kurzfristig edel bleiben.


----------



## Rabowke (21. August 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Interessanter Vorschlag. Da ich aber Kinder hab besteht die hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit dass diese Bände nur kurzfristig edel bleiben.


... wie wäre es mit der richtigen Erziehung vom Balg?!  



Wobei, je nach Alter vom Nachwuchs: https://www.spiegel.de/stil/ultimate-toys-for-boys-quellekatalog-fuer-den-polo-prolo-a-1282809.html

Ansonsten, passt vllt. zum Thema: dieser komische YT, Rezo, hat wohl ein Video über Medien gemacht und sich hingestellt und behauptet, wer würde heute noch Printmedien lesen, nur die ewig gestrigen.


----------



## fud1974 (21. August 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ansonsten, passt vllt. zum Thema: dieser komische YT, Rezo, hat wohl ein Video über Medien gemacht und sich hingestellt und behauptet, wer würde heute noch Printmedien lesen, nur die ewig gestrigen.



Es ist mir geflissentlich egal was er da denkt diesbezüglich.

Every generation has its own disease.

Ich mag halt noch Print. Und irgendwann gibt es eine Renaissance und Print ist Lifestyle Produkt und voll der hippe Scheiß bei den dann älter gewordenen Millenials.


----------



## Rabowke (21. August 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Es ist mir geflissentlich egal was er da denkt diesbezüglich.


Sicherlich, ich kannte ihn bis zum CDU-Video und der damit verbreiteten PR überhaupt nicht. Aber wenn man sich anschaut wieviel Leute, wahrscheinlich junge Menschen, er mit seinem YT-Kanal und Videos erreicht, haben wir damit die Generation, welche in ein paar Jahren Magazine kauft bzw. abonniert ... oder eben nicht. 

Vor allem würde mich mal der Hintergrund gegen diesen allgemeinen Ausbruch gegen Printmedien interessieren ... gegen die Bild und Co. dürfte ja kein Problem sein, aber so ein pauschaler Rundumschlag? Ich mag meine c't, Retro-Magazin und auch View im Abo.


----------



## Enisra (21. August 2019)

https://www.volksverpetzer.de/analyse/rezo-bild/

Ja nun

Also eigentlich ist das kein Zerstört werden sondern ein Fall von Autolyse


----------



## MichaelG (21. August 2019)

Ich hab auch die TV Movie (XXL). Und ich hole mir Automobilzeitschriften (Oldtimer- und Porschemagazine). Und 2 x im Jahr die Mac-Bibel. 

Die CBS habe ich mir gern gekauft. Zwar nicht immer aber fast jede Ausgabe. Mehr wegen der tiefgehenden Hardwaretests. Nicht wegen der Spieletests. Wenn Spieletests dann nur wegen der Vorberichte von großen Triple A-Titeln die in Entwicklung sind. Aber schlußendlich nicht zuletzt wegen der Vollversionen die regelmäßig mit dabei waren. 

Ich finde es schade daß das Magazin den immer noch laufenden Medienwandel nicht überlebt hat. Obwohl sehr viele Magazine der Bild-Sparte (Computerbild, Audio/Video/Fotobild etc. pp.) entgegen  klassischer Markttendenzen weiterhin erfolgreich sind und weiter überleben. Die Autobild und die Autobild Classic sind z.B. trotz der Herkunft (Springer) die imho besten Automobilzeitungen in Deutschland. Auch weil sie es wagen sich mit den großen Herstellern anzulegen wo viele andere die Beine stillhalten und erst dann auf den Zug aufspringen, wenn die Autobild den Zug erst einmal im Alleingang ins Rollen gebracht hat (Steuerkettendesaster VW, Frostmotoren, T4/T5-Motorprobleme, Dieselthematik, Kummerkasten (wo sich Leser über Service, Qualität und fehlende Garantieleistungen beschweren) usw. Das gilt auch für eine Oldtimermarkt/-praxis oder eine Motor Klassik die entgegen dem Printmedientrend erfolgreich weiter bestehen.

Aber da sind sie nicht allein. Egal jetzt ob diverse Magazine (wie BMW-Power, Porsche-Power, ex Werk 1-Hefte; aber aktuell wieder mit neuer Redaktion ein Reboot) aber auch einige (auch seit Jahren etablierte) Tageszeitschriften leben mittlerweile nicht mehr.

Einige der bislang überlebenden Magazine leben schlußendlich überwiegend nur noch durch ihre zusätzlichen Digital-Bezahlangebote weiter (SPON z.B.). Sehr vieles läuft mittlerweile über die zusätzlich laufenden digitale Ebook-/E-Readervarianten. Leider muß ich sagen. 

Das ganze ging vor einigen Jahren los mit dem Sterben der Brockhaus-Lexikas. Weil man sämtliche Infos die dort hineingedruckt wurden im Internet aktueller, schneller und vor allen Dingen auch günstiger und umfangreicher incl. Bilder/Videos/Tondokumente und nicht zuletzt gratis bekommt. Daß diese Lexikas trotz angegliederter Phono- und Mediathekbände auch massivst überteuert angeboten wurden,  war natürlich der andere Punkt. Ab da begann der Wandel der sich mittlerweile über Ebook und E-Paper weiter ausgebreitet hat. Die Druckmagazine leiden unter dem Effekt der Obsolidität der darin gedruckten Informationen und den fehlenden Möglichkeiten einer raschen Anpassung/Aktualisierung.

Aber das Gefühl in einem Buch oder einer Zeitung zu blättern (dieses klassische haptische und auch Lesegefühl) kann mir so ein Ebook oder eine E-Ausgabe einer Zeitung nicht geben. Wenn diese auch durch Multimedialzusätze wie Videos oder Downloads von Dateien/Programmen Dinge bieten die die klassische Printausgabe der gleichen Zeitung oder des gleichen Buchs nicht bieten kann und einiges damit kompensieren und aufgrund technischer Möglichkeiten stellenweise auch besser machen können.

Aber selbst ohne dem Aktualisierungsproblem verkaufen sich die Ebook-Varianten diverser Bücher (Romane etc.) besser in den digitalen Versionen. Trotz der vollen und damit höherer Mwst als die Printvarianten. Wenn die Mwst. für Digitalausgaben jetzt wie geplant auf das Niveau der Printversionen sinkt wird das bei Ebooks einen weiteren Schub auslösen und die Printversionen werden weiter in den Hintergrund geraten.

Aber z.B. die Oldtimermagazine und deren Artikel (Restaurierungsberichte, Tips/Tricks, Firmen und deren Serviceangebote etc.) altern nicht so rasch wie andere Dinge. Deshalb und weil das Leseklientel noch klassische Varianten bevorzugt überleben dort die Druckversionen im Vergleich zu anderen Magazinen erfolgreicher.

Ich hab trotzdem ein Ebook. Für den Urlaub für Romane/Belletristik. Weil der riesengroße Vorteil ist da halt, daß man mit einem 150 g Ebook-Reader zig Bücher mit in den Urlaub nehmen kann. Was eine massive Platz- und Gewichtsersparnis bedeutet und was bei Urlaubsreisen (insbesondere Flugreisen) unter dem Strich Gold wert ist.


----------



## TAOO (21. August 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> echt? muss ich verpasst haben.



Ich ebenfalls ! Überrascht mich ein wenig, aber warum nicht


----------



## Spiritogre (21. August 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das ganze ging vor einigen Jahren los mit dem Sterben der Brockhaus-Lexikas. Weil man sämtliche Infos die dort hineingedruckt wurden im Internet aktueller, schneller und vor allen Dingen auch günstiger und umfangreicher incl. Bilder/Videos/Tondokumente und nicht zuletzt gratis bekommt. Daß diese Lexikas trotz angegliederter Phono- und Mediathekbände auch massivst überteuert angeboten wurden,  war natürlich der andere Punkt. Ab da begann der Wandel der sich mittlerweile über Ebook und E-Paper weiter ausgebreitet hat. Die Druckmagazine leiden unter dem Effekt der Obsolidität der darin gedruckten Informationen und den fehlenden Möglichkeiten einer raschen Anpassung/Aktualisierung.



Ich vermisse die Microsoft Encarta, das war m.M.n. die beste Enzyklopädie überhaupt. Die Aufmachung war fantastisch, durch online Updates konnten spätere Teile auch relativ aktuell gehalten werden. Es gab gute(!) Fotos, Grafiken und Videos oder Animationen (Wikipedia hat ja nur lizenzfreie). Und die Qualität der Artikel war meiner Ansicht nach teils merklich besser als bei Wikipedia.


----------



## hunterseyes (21. August 2019)

Früher als Jugendlicher habe ich mir auch noch viele Zeitschriften gekauft, meist, weil dort noch Updates, Spiele-Demo´s und Co dabei waren.  Danach habe ich mir pünktlich zum Führerschein auch diverse Autozeitschriften gekauft, meist in Bezug auf Asiatische Autos und Mangas, die ich nebenbei verschlungen habe. Mittlerweile sind aber auch viele Preise in die Höhe gestiegen, der Inhalt wirkt platter und von der Qualität her oftmals eher nach Ramschware. Am Ende, auch wenn es peinlich ist, kann ich mir diverse Hobbies einfach nicht mehr leisten und musste da eben vieles wegstreichen - zumal bei den Printmedien wirklich fast alles im Netz zu finden ist und teilweise sogar gratis. Der Lauf des Lebens, nicht, weil ich es so wollte, sondern, weil man es musste.


----------



## MichaelG (21. August 2019)

Die Qualität der Recherchen und Artikel hat teils gelitten. Da gebe ich Dir Recht. Wie oft irgendwelche Zeitschriftenheinis blind irgendwelche "Infos" übernehmen die nicht stimmen da graust es mir. Die tiefgehenden Recherchen fehlen oft. Meist vermutlich aus Zeitdruck und -mangel. Weniger wegen dem nicht wollen.


----------



## fud1974 (21. August 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Qualität der Recherchen und Artikel hat teils gelitten. Da gebe ich Dir Recht. Wie oft irgendwelche Zeitschriftenheinis blind irgendwelche "Infos" übernehmen die nicht stimmen da graust es mir. Die tiefgehenden Recherchen fehlen oft. Meist vermutlich aus Zeitdruck und -mangel. Weniger wegen dem nicht wollen.



Nun, das ist ja nicht nur im Print so. Im Prinzip ist das halt die übliche Spirale nach unten.. Die Rentabilität lässt nach, also wird an Personal und/oder an der Zeit die diesem zur Verfügung steht eingespart, also werden die Inhalte schlechter.. und so gibt es wieder weniger Konsumenten und der Kreislauf wiederholt sich.


----------

